# Application Error for Winscribe Please Help!



## springer98

Can someone help me out here? I do transcription at home using Winscribe which is a transcription program. I keep on getting this error and I don't know what it means. I cannot get into the site because of this and it just happened overnight without even using it the day before. Here is what I am getting and the log:

2011-07-14 10:37:34.0000 Error wsClient WinScribe.Client.ExceptionHandlerForm..ctor Unhandled exception: Invalid character in the given encoding. Line 57, position 225.
System.Xml.XmlException: Invalid character in the given encoding. Line 57, position 225.
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Throw(Exception e)
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Throw(String res, String arg)
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Throw(Int32 pos, String res)
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.InvalidCharRecovery(Int32& bytesCount, Int32& charsCount)
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.GetChars(Int32 maxCharsCount)
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ReadData()
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ParseDocumentContent()
at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Read()
at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Read()
at System.Xml.XmlReader.ReadEndElement()
at System.Data.DataSet.ReadEndElement(XmlReader reader)
at System.Data.DataSet.ReadXml(XmlReader reader, Boolean denyResolving)
at System.Data.DataSet.ReadXml(String fileName)
at WinScribe.Client.FormMain.LoadLocalLookupData(Boolean refreshFromServer, Boolean changesOnly)
at WinScribe.Client.FormMain.GoOnline()
at WinScribe.Client.FormMain.Form1_Load(Object sender, EventArgs e)


----------



## Rockn

And what is on this line in the XML file???

System.Xml.XmlException: Invalid character in the given encoding. Line 57, position 225


----------



## springer98

I am not sure what you are asking. I try to sign on and I get this message: Application error in Winscribe Client Patch 3: invalid character in the given encoding Line 57, Position 225. I have been on the phone with winscribe for two days and they can't figure it out. They said there is something missing in my operating system, but I'm not sure if they know. Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Rockn

Is there a client piece of software installed on your computer? It appears that there is from your last posting. 

Application error in Winscribe Client Patch 3

Have any Windows updates been done recently that coincide with this failure? Any installations of any software that coincides with the error.


----------



## springer98

I don't think so. I even did a system restore back to June 4th yesterday. That would have removed any if they did download, right? Yes there is software from Winscribe. I have been using this software for the last six years and then all of sudden this happened. But I forgot, in the last couple of months a few times I would click okay to go into the ftp site (winscribe), that error would come up and I would hit close and then all of a sudden the winscribe page would just automatically come up. Now when I hit close I can see something trying to come up in the background, but it doesn't come up it just goes back to the error.


----------



## Rockn

Have you tried an unistall and reinstall of the client software?


----------



## springer98

Yes I tried that at least six times.


----------



## Rockn

If this was a client patch 3 that is causing this the people need to support their software. You obviously cannot do your job if the software doesn't work. Escelate it to someone that knows what they are doing at the software vendor.


----------

